# External hard drive question



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm using a WD my book premium es edition 500gb drive.

It works very well, except I have found a minor bug when watching a show on the external drive.

I found this the other nite watching a 2.5 hour concert. After about the first hour, I stopped it for the nite. The following evening, going back, and clicking resume, it brought me back to the beginning.

It does this with every show on the drive. I restored the concert to the receiver, and the resume works properly.

The receiver SW is L443.

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

I just did something I keep on forgetting to do. PULL THE PLUG!

I don't shut the receiver down at nite, and something must have been corrupted.

I have the drive for a little over 2 weeks, and the few times I watched a program on that drive, I remember the resume working.

Anyway, that did the trick!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I have problems with resume on the external hard drive as well. I'm guessing it's a bug and hopefully it will be fixed in a release soon, drives me nuts as well.


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

Rob, 

What hard drive are you using?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I've got a WD MyBook Essential 500GB and a Seagate, not sure of the model, bought over a year ago, 300GB 7200RPM, USB2.0 and Firewire.

I've seen this issue on both drives, but not all programs. Historically I know I've seen it with movies I have archived from HBO-HD and Cinemax-HD. Oh, and I've done the power cord reboot, multiple times (I pretty much do this after every new version of software).


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

So I think it's safe to say, that it's the receiver's sw, and that no matter what hd you buy at this point, is not going to correct the problem.

I'm still impressed with what it can do, even thought the usb2 is a bottleneck, and it does take quite a bit of time to archive from the receiver, and reverse. It still beats running out of HD space.

It's just a minor annoyance, when your dealing with a 2.5 hr concert, or 2 hr movie in HD, that you stop, and have to ff back to where you left off.

At this point, I'll live with it.

Thanks Ron


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm new to this receiver. I'm looking to becoming a Dish Network customer. (Possibly!) 


When you say external hard drive, where do you connect it into the receiver? Is it USB driven? If so, how fast does it work?


----------



## zlensman (Jan 15, 2006)

Bista-Buster said:


> When you say external hard drive, where do you connect it into the receiver? Is it USB driven? If so, how fast does it work?


Short answer: external HD (EHD) connects by USB 2.0; receiver has 2 ports 1 rear, 1 front; it's not fast enough to record directly to the EHD but archiving is shorter than record time and you can play back directly from the EHD.

More info:
Official info from Dish Network (see included PDF "brochure")
622 Tips and Useful Info pinned thread (under "External USB Drive related threads")

Read through that and if you still have questions, post again.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a WD Elements 500 GB drive and L443. The external drive works fine but sometimes resume restarts the program at the beginning. I have observed this several times. It must be software on the 622.

(http://www.wdc.com/en/products/Products.asp?DriveID=333)


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

You might want to try to put the hd sleep mode to never.,....
that really helps


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

krazy k said:


> You might want to try to put the hd sleep mode to never.,....
> that really helps


I would like to know how you do this, considering that after you install the drive, and the receiver reformats the drive, you have no control, because any software installed on the drive, from the maker has been deleted

My drive never sleeps, except when I shut down the receiver, and pull the plug.

But I have to say after that episode of turning off the receiver, and pulling the plug, for now fixed the problem.


----------



## krazy k (Apr 27, 2003)

SingleAction said:


> I would like to know how you do this, considering that after you install the drive, and the receiver reformats the drive, you have no control, because any software installed on the drive, from the maker has been deleted
> 
> My drive never sleeps, except when I shut down the receiver, and pull the plug.
> 
> But I have to say after that episode of turning off the receiver, and pulling the plug, for now fixed the problem.


you need to download the sea gate free agent tools program,
correct that you cant see your drive on your my computer page,
but,
you will be able to see it in the agent tools program,
you just select your drive,
then go into utilities,
and then power save mode,
then put it to never and that turns off sleep mode,

My drive was a lil buggy to start cause it is first set to power down after 15 min of activity,
i put it to never and it works like butter,
nice n smooth.
krazy


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Perhaps E* developed this option using the Maxtor One-Touch. I have absolutely no issues with RESUME. Any show I play on USB takes off exactly where I left it. This is true even if I have multiple shows partially viewed. Several days later seems to have no affect.

Also, the One-Touch tends to spin down after a period of inactivity (not sure , but perhaps 30 minutes) and goes to sleep. Accessing the USB drive via the 622 seems to wake it up without issue. FWIW, the One-Touch button itself is rendered useless after the 622 formats the drive. All that button now does is blink brightly when the drive is accessed. Black tape has solved that issue.


----------



## garywiley (Jun 16, 2007)

I have the same problem with my WD My Book Essential with 4.44.

Gary



SingleAction said:


> I'm using a WD my book premium es edition 500gb drive.
> 
> It works very well, except I have found a minor bug when watching a show on the external drive.
> 
> ...


----------



## SingleAction (Apr 29, 2005)

garywiley,

Try powering down the receiver, unplug it for a couple of mins.

I got to tell you, I think I just got 4.44 last nite, that turned my receiver into a reboot machine.

The good news, is that I haven't lost any recordings on either the internal hdd, or external hdd, and so far tonight, it looks like it is recording the new network shows!

If you hear some crazy person screaming tomorrow, it's me!, when the shows are corrupted.

I watched NCIS from the other nite, and lost about 20mins of audio.

And today, I came into the living room, with a great picture, and no audio, so changing channels, causes the receiver to reboot!


----------

